# Foxpro deadbone range



## chief33

Thinking of getting the deadbone call but can't find any info on remote range was hoping one of y'all could help me


----------



## youngdon

I'd look at Primos or icotec.You can get more for less. I will say that FP has great customer service


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I have had a FoxPro for the last 3 years and it had called in a good number of dogs.....but when this one craps out I'm getting an Icotec loaded with Tony Tebe sounds!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33

Mark Steinmann said:


> I have had a FoxPro for the last 3 years and it had called in a good number of dogs.....but when this one craps out I'm getting an Icotec loaded with Tony Tebe sounds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Which model are you looking at


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark Steinmann said:


> I have had a FoxPro for the last 3 years and it had called in a good number of dogs.....but when this one craps out I'm getting an Icotec loaded with Tony Tebe sounds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Mark, have you downloaded any of his sounds ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, have you downloaded any of his sounds ?


I'm using the cheapest call, the Wildfire original. Crappy remote range(literally 40 yards or so) no matter if it has fresh batteries or not. I've had issues with the remote not syncing with the unit multiple times. I have to take out the SD card & reinsert it to get it to work again.

I do not have any of Tony Tebe's sounds, but have heard great things & they are nice long recordings so they don't loop much during a set.

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I have some of his sounds with hand calls and a couple coyote sounds, if you need any let me know, also have alot of foxpro sounds


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Hand calls will go out further than a ecaller... It's common knowledge. I was surprised how quiet my FoxPro is when I walked 100 yards away from it. But animals probably hear better than us.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, that is why I start with a hand call for coyotes. For fox, it seems they are always close by, probably because of the terrain.


----------



## chief33

Does anybody know the the estimated remote range


----------



## azpredatorhunter

chief33 said:


> Does anybody know the the estimated remote range


 Chief, when a company doesn't list the average/estimated range of a product in the owners manual, I would assume it's not very far. If I were you, I would call them and ask. If they say up to X yards, I would say it's less than that in real world situations. I have a ham radio that says it's range is two miles, well that maybe true in a controlled environment, buildings, mountains etc will reduce the actual range to one mile or less.


----------



## chief33

Ok thank you guess I'll keep looking I need at least a 50 yd remote range but can't afford a 300$ call


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Chief, I know a guy who's a pro staff for icotec, he's showed me some pics of Bobcats and Coyotes he call in using an icotec ecaller. I've never used one myself but he seems to like it and became a pro staff for them, it maybe something that could work for you. I just looked at one on the internet and it said the remotes range was 300 yards... Here's a link to their website. http://www.icotec.com/


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It looks like this one is $65 at midway USA.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Chief, if money is the issue and you want something to get you started, I will give you my old Primos Power Dog. You pay the shipping and it's yours. Let me know if that's something your interested in and I will get it out and make sure it's working, it was working fime when I put it away. It's not the latest and greatest but the price is right. Send me a private message with your address and I will take it to UPS and let you know how much the shipping cost, you send me the shipping and I'll send it to you, It's up to you... I think I paid $165 for it in 2012.


----------



## prairiewolf

Great offer Eric !!!!!!


----------



## chief33

I got a Johnny Stewart attractor but your better off with the unit sitting in your lap mine for some reason has to have a clear path at 35 yards to work sage or small brush in the path obstructs it and it won't turn on and off its a good sounding little call but costed me two chances a couple weeks ago cause I was having to move around to get remote to activate unit got busted

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

On the attractor, to get more range take it apart and let the antenna wire stay on the outside, you can even bend it to stand more erect, it will give you more range !!!


----------



## chief33

prairiewolf said:


> On the attractor, to get more range take it apart and let the antenna wire stay on the outside, you can even bend it to stand more erect, it will give you more range !!!


Thanks I didn't know you could do that


----------

